# iOS sur Laptop



## TheLoucky (12 Mars 2013)

Hey hey hey !

Bonjour tout le monde  Alors voila, j'ai découvert le principe de l'hackintosh, et je suis à la recherche du nouveau ! Je m'explique, j'ai un laptop Samsung N150Plus (Spécification ici >> cliquez ici =), j'étais au début sous W7 Starter, puis je suis passé sous Linux Ubuntu, mais pour mon usage actuel, ça ne me suffit plus du tout. ET ça reste Linux quoi, peu de logiciel, pas de comptabilité ... Bref, je veux du changement !

Donc, pour faire simple, j'ai un disque dur de 250 Go, Processeur Intel® Atom N450 1.66 GHz, et j'ai 1Go de RAM. 

Donc question, est-ce que sur mon Laptop, je pourrais me permettre d'installer un iOS ? Et étant donné que j'ai un linux, avez-vous un tuto ? Ou bien depuis un Windows ? Parce que tout les tutoriel que j'ai vu sont depuis un HACKINTOSH pour faire un HACKINTOSH, donc c'est bien marrant mais ça aide pas du tout 

Enjoy-it !
TheLoucky


----------



## tonrain (13 Mars 2013)

TheLoucky a dit:


> ET ça reste Linux quoi, peu de logiciel, pas de comptabilité ... Bref, je veux du changement !



Je vais faire comme si je n'avais rien lu.

Concernant la procédure pour faire un Hackintosh, il faut un ordinateur ayant déjà Mac OS X afin d'obtenir iOS X et restaurer l'image sur une clef USB. Je doute qu'il existe une procédure depuis Windows ou Linux. Dans le meilleur des cas: Lion Server et VmWare, encore faut-il avoir Lion, donc un Mac.


----------



## TheLoucky (13 Mars 2013)

Pour mon utilisation actuelle, Linux ne me "suffit plus". J'ai juste besoin de quoi avoir mon chrome, thunderbird, dequoi lire mes vidéo musiques et photo et puis juste un logicil de montages vidéo et c'est tout. Je veux pas faire de Gaming ni rien du tout. Pour exemple, j'ai été sous Chromium, qui est censé être libre, abouti etc, il se fermait tout seul au bout de 5 min d'utilisation. Kdenlive >> Idem.  VLC > Pareil. Clairement moi ça m'interesse pas de devoir essayer 45.000.000 de logiciel pour faire trois fois rien. 

Okay, de concernant iATKOS, tu as un avis, et donc de virtualiser OSX pour faire une clef USB ? Et un logiciel de virtualisation OSX sous le pingouin ?

Je te remercie en tous cas


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2013)

TheLoucky a dit:


> ...Bref, je veux du changement !
> 
> Donc, pour faire simple, j'ai un disque dur de 250 Go, Processeur Intel® Atom&#8482; N450 1.66 GHz, et j'ai 1Go de RAM...



Achète toi donc un vrai PC portable ou un Macbook. Virtualisation, émulation, si tu ne possèdes pas au minimum 4 Go de RAM, tu resteras à la rue.

Et inutile de rêver à faire un hackintosh ou ceci... http://www.cachem.fr/installer-os-x-mountain-lion-pc/

Un Notebook c'est un Notebook _(matériel obsolète)_.


----------



## Breizh44 (14 Mars 2013)

il y en a des qui vendent des hackintoshs. en plus il y a, en préparation, une carte mere pour faire tourner linux windows et osx.


----------

